# Your Native Language



## TyBlood13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Tempers, I know not all of us are native English speakers, so do tell, what do you speak?


----------



## osm70 (Mar 15, 2014)

Check my flag.


----------



## Par39 (Mar 15, 2014)

Finnish for me.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 15, 2014)

I put in as many languages as I could think of/fit, so sorry if your didn't make it


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2014)

Croatian.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2014)

dutch


----------



## emigre (Mar 15, 2014)

Welsh Brah


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Mar 15, 2014)

emigre said:


> Welsh Brah



No shit! Me too!! Welsh here!


----------



## Heien (Mar 15, 2014)

Turkish here buddy.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 15, 2014)

New Joiseyan

Don't know what that is? Fuhgeddaboudit, capiche?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bosnian


----------



## yusuo (Mar 15, 2014)

Nos da to all my fellow welshies out there


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Portuguese.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2014)

It was considered a win when we got me to use audible communications beyond grunts.

@ emigre they let the Welsh as far as London now?


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 15, 2014)

French.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 15, 2014)

This isn't a fair poll, the Ukrainians are all too busy revolting to visit GBATemp!



emigre said:


> Welsh Brah


 
They have computers in Wales now?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 15, 2014)

Klingon


----------



## lismati (Mar 15, 2014)

Polish is my first language. Linguistic-wise, one of the stupidest you can choose. All those grammatical structures with no use...


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 15, 2014)

American language


----------



## boomario (Mar 15, 2014)

Portuguese.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Mar 15, 2014)

Binary


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 15, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> American language


 
Whada you know, so do I! Now I must leave, KFC calls.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2014)

emigre said:


> Welsh Brah





BIFFTAZ said:


> No shit! Me too!! Welsh here!


 



yusuo said:


> Nos da to all my fellow welshies out there


emigre is probably joking, but oh well _*lifts glass* _- Iechyd da! 

As for me, my native tongue is _(quite obviously)_ Polish, which is why I had to vote _"Other"_.


----------



## tofast4u (Mar 15, 2014)

Russian, Hebrew, Engish, and a little bit of Farsi(mainly the curse words haha).


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2014)

Dang it, should have voted Japanese as well since I speak that as a second language (conversational, intermediate )


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 15, 2014)

C++



Gahars said:


> New Joiseyan
> 
> Don't know what that is? Fuhgeddaboudit, capiche?



Well, okay, same as gahars actually... Jersey represent.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 16, 2014)

Malay is first language for me. Second for English language. Other... I don't know OR just tiny one.


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 16, 2014)

Spain spanish and catalan are both my primary languages, and i speak english and i'm on my second year of french.

And before someone asks, spain spanish is diferent from latin ones, though we can understand each others ^^


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 16, 2014)

Dutch.


----------



## orcid (Mar 16, 2014)

German. So I had to vote for "other".


----------



## ilman (Mar 16, 2014)

Bulgarian here...
*doesn't see Bulgarian on the list*
Не съм ли достатъчно популярен за теб?
Pls, don't ban me for using a language other than English.


----------



## Clanver (Mar 16, 2014)

german . . even though im born in russia, i cant really speak russian anymore..


----------



## minexew (Mar 16, 2014)

osm70 said:


> Check my flag.


 
Pun intended?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 16, 2014)

Italian is my native language.


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 16, 2014)

My native language is Dutch, but I can speak English on a high level. I also know a little bit of French, and understand basic German. Really want to learn Japanese, but that isn't so easy.


----------



## osm70 (Mar 16, 2014)

minexew said:


> Pun intended?


 
Not really.
I relized it afer posting.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 16, 2014)

My mothertongue would be Ukrainian/Russian, but I'm much more fluent in German, so that's my native language now haha


----------



## Smuff (Mar 16, 2014)

The Queen's English

(also used to speak French, Latin and Classical Greek for all the good it did me)


----------



## Chaosruler (Mar 16, 2014)

Hebrew and Russian, though I don't consider English anything even close to how well I speak the other two...


tofast4u said:


> Russian, Hebrew, Engish, and a little bit of Farsi(mainly the curse words haha).


I can nearly guess how you got to America


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 16, 2014)

"Gerreminagen!"
"Willyeckerslike, izzonneeturn, n weaffertgufertbuz! Eyup, seernah, cithees!"

Trans:
"Would you mind buying another round my good man?"
"I'm afraid not sir, he's unfortunately working later, and we have imminent public transport to catch! Ho, here it is, goodbye friends!"

.....Yep, I speak Wiganish! With English as my second language


----------



## Arras (Mar 16, 2014)

Quite a few Dutch people here, actually. Huh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> Dutch.



Actually Dutch or is this where we get to debate the difference between Dutch and Flemish?

On a different discussion now mightymuffy has brought in regional accents/dialects of English it could get odd. A guide



Edit


Arras said:


> Quite a few Dutch people here, actually. Huh.


Yeah the Dutch are well represented among the pirate set.


----------



## Bake (Mar 16, 2014)

Croatian


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Actually Dutch or is this where we get to debate the difference between Dutch and Flemish?


No. Flemish isn't a language. It isn't even a single accent. And while differences are fun to talk about (I often have this with my girlfriend who is from the Netherlands), I don't think it's something foreigners should be involved. No offense, but I doubt my opinion is going to be accounted for in discussions where the question is whether "Scottish" is an actual language.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 16, 2014)

I know that I live in Romania but, it's Hungarian for me. If you're confused why, then read some history.


----------



## master801 (Mar 16, 2014)

Java.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> No. Flemish isn't a language. It isn't even a single accent. And while differences are fun to talk about (I often have this with my girlfriend who is from the Netherlands), I don't think it's something foreigners should be involved. No offense, but I doubt my opinion is going to be accounted for in discussions where the question is whether "Scottish" is an actual language.



On Scots it is the difference between Scots English, English and Scots language which is kind of mutually intelligible with English if you can cut through the general Scottish accent, know a bit of older English and work at it.

On outside observers I am not sure such things in general should be reserved solely for those that live it, especially for something as easily turned into an academic discussion as linguistics. That said having spoken with and reading comments from a few Dutch translators over the years they claimed it as a similar thing to US and UK English in that people might notice, though they also said it was more of a "pick one and stick with it" type affair.
Still I will leave it in this instance as my cultural knowledge of Belgium consists mainly of having once watched Bullhead/Rundskop and the following video


----------



## Langin (Mar 16, 2014)

Dutch and English combined. Of course more Dutch since school and shit you know. But soon enough I'll drop the shittiest language in this world!  KOREAN INSTEAD OF DUTCH FTW!

Oh I also know a few words in French, I can do some German and read Italian as well. Soon I'll get lessons in Chinese, Korean and Japanese...


----------



## tofast4u (Mar 16, 2014)

Chaosruler said:


> Hebrew and Russian, though I don't consider English anything even close to how well I speak the other two...
> 
> I can nearly guess how you got to America


Lol what do you think?


----------



## Walker D (Mar 16, 2014)

Brazilian Portuguese ..it's weird how different it can look from Portugal's Portuguese ...if they start talking fast I can't understand a thing.. (I don't get that from American/UK English though..)


----------



## MegaBassBX (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm Arabic


----------



## CosmoCortney (Mar 16, 2014)

german :3


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2014)

Walker D said:


> Brazilian Portuguese ..it's weird how different it can look from Portugal's Portuguese ...if they start talking fast I can't understand a thing.. (I don't get that from American/UK English though..)



Start listening to some of the less common accents, less common = stuff you do not often hear on TV, some of them are actually quite common in the countries themselves.


----------



## Arras (Mar 16, 2014)

Langin said:


> Dutch and English combined. Of course more Dutch since school and shit you know. But soon enough I'll drop the shittiest language in this world!  KOREAN INSTEAD OF DUTCH FTW!
> 
> Oh I also know a few words in French, I can do some German and read Italian as well. Soon I'll get lessons in Chinese, Korean and Japanese...


How is it the shittiest language in the world? It may not be perfect but I don't think it's any worse than English.


----------



## Langin (Mar 16, 2014)

Arras said:


> How is it the shittiest language in the world? It may not be perfect but I don't think it's any worse than English.



Well it's the hardest language in the world, EVEN CHINESE IS EASIER FOR ME... I still have trouble with de 'd en t's EN DT's' srs who did our grammar?! And our language is dirty as in we make difference(like German) in u en je etc.(Je/du=you u/Sie=you, u is meant for older/respected people and je is meant for younger people/meh.) I don't like that tbh. And listening to Dutch is also horrible. It sounds like someone is murdering a cat. + English is also way easier to learn, where I still make too many error in my grammar when it comes to Dutch, my English is miles better. 

Also keep this in mine, I HATE this country. From the people(exceptions are made <3 ) to the nature everything is so blegh here. I am not a patriot ;o;


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2014)

Langin said:


> Well it's the hardest language in the world, EVEN CHINESE IS EASIER FOR ME... I still have trouble with de 'd en t's EN DT's' srs who did our grammar?! And our language is dirty as in we make difference(like German) in u en je etc.(Je/du=you u/Sie=you, u is meant for older/respected people and je is meant for younger people/meh.) I don't like that tbh. And listening to Dutch is also horrible. It sounds like someone is murdering a cat. + English is also way easier to learn, where I still make too many error in my grammar when it comes to Dutch, my English is miles better.
> 
> Also keep this in mine, I HATE this country. From the people(exceptions are made <3 ) to the nature everything is so blegh here. I am not a patriot ;o;


 
i agree xD im dutch, born in the netherland but suck in the dutch language for example the d,t and dt's hahaha


----------



## T Link7 (Mar 16, 2014)

Langin said:


> Well it's the hardest language in the world, EVEN CHINESE IS EASIER FOR ME... I still have trouble with de 'd en t's EN DT's' srs who did our grammar?! And our language is dirty as in we make difference(like German) in u en je etc.(Je/du=you u/Sie=you, u is meant for older/respected people and je is meant for younger people/meh.) I don't like that tbh. And listening to Dutch is also horrible. It sounds like someone is murdering a cat. + English is also way easier to learn, where I still make too many error in my grammar when it comes to Dutch, my English is miles better.
> 
> Also keep this in mine, I HATE this country. From the people(exceptions are made <3 ) to the nature everything is so blegh here. I am not a patriot ;o;


 

Dutch, and other European languages, will be much easier to learn for non-native speakers than any of the oriental languages (there are always exceptions of course), because of the characters found in those languages. Though I can understand that it's perhaps a bit tricky to remember what word ends with a 'd' or a 't' in Dutch, but if you practice enough, it's a piece of cake. And I personally like that my language (and some other languages for that matter) have words that, when we use them to address someone, indicate being polite to that person or having respect for him/her ('u' instead of 'jij/je/jou'). For example, I feel rather rude addressing everyone with ''you'' in English, because I'm used to saying 'u' to strangers and it feels like I'm just saying 'jij' to everyone xD
As for how the language sounds... personally I don't mind hearing it (if it's spoken properly), but some of the dialects and accents are atrocious (at least here in Noord-Brabant anyway) 
I would say English is easier to learn than Dutch though, because it's slightly more consistent (not by much though).
But why do you hate our country though? I find it rather pleasant living here  For example: the tapwater here is absolutely amazing, no chlorine or anything... The same can't be said for the tapwater in England I'm afraid... blergh...


----------



## weatMod (Mar 16, 2014)

other ,machine, binary010010100101010100100010000100101010101010100000000111111101010111110101001101010101101010101010111000010001

bleep boop


----------



## Langin (Mar 16, 2014)

riyaz said:


> i agree xD im dutch, born in the netherland but suck in the dutch language for example the d,t and dt's hahaha



See? Dutch IS horrible. ^-^ 





T Link7 said:


> Dutch, and other European languages, will be much easier to learn for non-native speakers than any of the oriental languages (there are always exceptions of course), because of the characters found in those languages. Though I can understand that it's perhaps a bit tricky to remember what word ends with a 'd' or a 't' in Dutch, but if you practice enough, it's a piece of cake. And I personally like that my language (and some other languages for that matter) have words that, when we use them to address someone, indicate being polite to that person or having respect for him/her ('u' instead of 'jij/je/jou'). For example, I feel rather rude addressing everyone with ''you'' in English, because I'm used to saying 'u' to strangers and it feels like I'm just saying 'jij' to everyone xD
> As for how the language sounds... personally I don't mind hearing it (if it's spoken properly), but some of the dialects and accents are atrocious (at least here in Noord-Brabant anyway)
> I would say English is easier to learn than Dutch though, because it's slightly more consistent (not by much though).
> But why do you hate our country though? I find it rather pleasant living here  For example: the tapwater here is absolutely amazing, no chlorine or anything... The same can't be said for the tapwater in England I'm afraid... blergh...



DUTCH TAPWATER <3 But I have a few reasons to hate this country actually, it's mostly how the society here works. The social system we have, it's neat yes but it doesn't work. Dutch incoming



Spoiler



Ik heb een pesthekel aan ons overbekende uitkeringssysteem. Ik heb uiteraard respect voor de mensen die het gewoon niet kunnen en hun uiterste best doen. Maar die kuthoofden die denken leuk te zijn door een uitkering te nemen en verder geen flikker uit te voeren, ik kan daar absoluut niet tegen. Tuurlijk sociaal blah blah blah, maar die mensen zijn gewoon lui, niks sociaal zijn HUN ZIJN ASSOCIAL HIER! >_> Ik heb ook een enorme haat aan hoe iedereen met elkaar omgaat, mensen kijken enorm op elkaar neer en behandelen elkaar nauwelijks met respect ja ik weet het die zijn overal. Maar wij zo wel een toppunt zeg jesus! =_= Er zijn natuurlijk uitzonderingen, heel egocentrisch maar ik vind mijzelf best wel aardig wat dit betreft, ik zie iedereen als een gelijke.(tenzij je een vieze lul bent die ons uitkeringsstelsel misbruikt uit luiheid.) Iedereen verdient een kans maar je moet er wel voor werken, studeren en van genieten. Wat ook een flinke irritatie op wekt is al het geklaag(Ik moet me mond eigenlijk houden maar toch you know ;D ) het steekt elkaar enorm aan en iedereen is chago door al het geklaag. Tuurlijk mag een klaagje hier en daar maar het is één en al geklaag in dit land. Is het niet de overheid dan wel de medemens...(Dan nog onze mooie open grens... maar ik ga daar me mondje over houden  )

Short translation: a lot of complaining about what makes the Netherlands bad: people who abuse our social system, people who complain ALL the time, people who don't show respect. It's pure about how the people are here.



I just don't enjoy living in this bummer country. I love the tap water, I love the awesome beach(which you can find anywhere else anyways) and I really love how our social system works. But it's the people that make our country bad. 

Also about the asian characters, I seem to have less trouble with them then most people around me. It's not that I have studied asian languages yet but they seem to fit me more.

Ps. don't blame me any grammar mistakes, it's been a LONG day.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dutch as a hard language. Now I have not studied it as much as I could (languages I do not find the most interesting and there is other stuff I really like, also Dutch is not so widely spoken as the alternatives) so I could be talking out of my arse, a quick scan of all the usual metrics (irregular verbs, verb subject order and noun adjective order, state of inflection....) does not reveal any craziness though. However all of the languages that recognisably use the Roman character set (accents and other things are not so bad, something like Polish is not really Roman characters in the traditional sense) do not see so bad to learn.
However this is probably a "what you are used to" thing -- I find the idea of genders for words to be odd (which kills me when trying to sort Russian out), schoolboy French taught me many UK people had no idea what to make of accents and the like on words, inflection (mainly as I tend not to enunciate anything properly), the absence of the concept of "the" (missing in a lot of east Asian languages), the idea of having extra terms/grammar to describe items/people in the same earshot as the conversation (various languages spoken widely in India, Pakistan, Bangladesh.... have this), for some the concept of right to left reading troubles them (fortunately nothing alternates any more) and the list can go on.



weatMod said:


> other ,machine, binary010010100101010100100010000100101010101010100000000111111101010111110101001101010101101010101010111000010001
> 
> bleep boop



Binary? Break out of your cage and experience the delights of 2.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 16, 2014)

I speak Mexican, I kid I kid.. It's Portuguese (of Portugal).


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 16, 2014)

Chinese.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 16, 2014)

Other: American

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## T Link7 (Mar 16, 2014)

Langin said:


> See? Dutch IS horrible. ^-^
> 
> DUTCH TAPWATER <3 But I have a few reasons to hate this country actually, it's mostly how the society here works. The social system we have, it's neat yes but it doesn't work. Dutch incoming
> 
> ...


 

Ah, I see. Well, I share a lot of your opinions on various things in the Netherlands. Dutch between the spoiler tags.


Spoiler



Ik heb op zich niks tegen onze verzorgingsstaat (mijn studie wordt gefinancierd door de overheid), want er zijn natuurlijk vele voordelen. Maar de nadelen zijn erg vervelend. Het is zo makkelijk om voor onze ..vrienden.. uit de nieuwe Europese lidstaten om hier een uitkering aan te vragen en dan verder niks te doen, terwijl de hardwerkende mensen hier dat allemaal maar moeten ophoesten. Ik denk wel dat hier verandering in zal komen, want we kunnen dit als land niet blijven betalen. De koning zei ook al in zijn troonrede dat we stukje bij beetje een participatiestaat zullen gaan moeten worden, dus dat zal wat meer mensen aan het werk zetten hoop ik. Stem in ieder geval niet sociaal zou ik zeggen 
Met betrekking op de mensen hier in het land: ik deel ook hier je mening dat we wel nogal wat zeurpieten hebben... xD We staan internationaal ook bekend als arrogant, bot en egocentrisch en dat is misschien wel een beetje juist, maar in andere landen kunnen ze er ook wat van, hoor 
En de ô zo open grens ben ik ook niet al te blij mee, maar ja, als je daar iets over zegt ben je meteen weer racistisch/een nazi/et cetera... iets meer controle over wie de grens over komt en wat ze dan vervolgens allemaal (niet) uitspoken zou wel handig zijn.


Short translation: welfarestate is nice, but easily abused and is getting rather expensive; therefore we're going to have to trim it down a bit. Quite a lot of whining here, but not a lot more than in other places I would say. Some rambling about the Dutch border that is so easily crossed by people you would not necessarily want in your country.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 16, 2014)

Italian


----------



## Langin (Mar 16, 2014)

T Link7 said:


> Ah, I see. Well, I share a lot of your opinions on various things in the Netherlands. Dutch between the spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Good to see I ain't alone  My study is also financed by our gov. but I just say those who abuse this system so they don't have to do anything. Those people are just shit. I like our welfare state since we can actually care for the weaker persons. I am capitalistic so I'll never vote for Socialistic parties.(I really dislike those actually) only the welfare state which protects the ones who are sick and CAN'T FIND A JOB AND KEEP TRYING is a good idea.  



Spoiler



Over die bulgaren die onze uitkering misbruiken, heb je die video ervan gezien? Het is echt heel slecht, Zie: http://brandpunt.incontxt.nl/seizoe...21-04-2013/fragmenten/gratis_geld_uit_holland


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 17, 2014)

Native language: English
Fuck yea
英語は私の母国語です。


----------



## Chaosruler (Mar 17, 2014)

tofast4u said:


> Lol what do you think?


 
you were born here and decided to take over the world, in america ;O


----------



## p3rand0r (Mar 17, 2014)

Native language : Albania'n also know as Shqip !


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 17, 2014)

Greek


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 17, 2014)

Katchi - an indian language


----------



## VMM (Mar 17, 2014)

Who would have guessed, portuguese is tied with spanish as the second most spoken language on GBATemp


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 17, 2014)

Vietnamese., probably one of the most original language that uses Roman letters .


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 17, 2014)

Engrish


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 17, 2014)

Boring old English.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 17, 2014)

int3rw3bs

how r babby formd, amirite?

[email protected]


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 17, 2014)

English are mi native languaje


----------



## Dr.Razor (Mar 17, 2014)

albanian


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 17, 2014)

Swedish is on the list but not Norwegian? No fair 
<--- Obvious Norwegian here.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2014)

I speak a language.
Several languages.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 17, 2014)

I speak Weeabooese, because it's sugoi and kakkoii desu.

Anyone who doesn't speak it is baka desu.



Spoiler



Excuse me while I go shoot myself.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> I speak Weeabooese, because it's sugoi and kakkoii desu.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't speak it is baka desu.
> 
> ...


 
LOL! that made my day xD


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Grew up speaking Spanish, but English is my primary language now.


----------



## Issac (Mar 24, 2014)

Swe-badam-dish!

Many Swedes (and many other Europeans as well) are very good at English since we are being taught really early in school. I think I was 8 when we started, and most movies and TV series aren't dubbed (unless it's for children), and games in Swedish are extremely rare; So we get a lot of practice that way 

Took German classes for 4 years in grades 6 to 9... and now I've been slowly trying to learn Japanese by myself (for... well over 10 years now).


----------



## matpower (Mar 25, 2014)

Brazilian Portuguese.
But I prefer English, it is way easier than Portuguese IMO.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 25, 2014)

Spanish!

but when on the net, i use English the most to practice.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 25, 2014)

All those people voting French and no-one commenting... until now



Foxi4 said:


> As for me, my native tongue is _(quite obviously)_ Polish, which is why I had to vote _"Other"_.


 
Polish: Other L


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 26, 2014)

Latin Spanish here. but most of the sites I visit on inet are on english, also practice talked english daily. talking with myself though(insert forever alone face here).
I'm thinking on seeing animes with english subs too, since will be a win/win situation. most of the time english fansubs release the caps earlier and is more easy to get them.
is not that I dislike my native language, but english opens many doors to information you can't or is extremely hard to get otherwise.


----------



## Starry Windy (Mar 29, 2014)

Indonesian language and Hokkian (a Chinese dialect) are both my native languages.


----------

